# How is it any of your concern?



## Ramisadeh

Hello, I wish to know how to say this or maybe there is a common phrase to the same effect? I want to let the person I'm speaking with know that he shouldn't interfer. I don't want to say: umrunda değil. Because it sounds too confrontational to me.


----------



## shafaq

If I get what you want to say(because I'm not so familiar exactly in which stuations that words used); I think what you are seeking is "*Seni ne ilgilendirir ki..?*" (i.e. benim saçımı nasıl taradığım).


----------



## PorFavorDama

From what I've understood, you want to warn someone not to interrupt while you are speaking, right?
If so, you can gently say "_Sözümü kesme lütfen._". (_See also: sözünü kesmek_)
It would be better if you gave us some examples of what you really want to say in English though.


----------



## Ramisadeh

It is like when someone is asking about something that doesn't pretain to or concern them, and I want to say: what is it to you? As a rhetoric question which would indicate that it is none of their business. in Arabic we have a very common phrase that comes in various forms which literally translates to "What inserts you into this (subject matter)?".


----------



## Ramisadeh

shafaq said:


> If I get what you want to say(because I'm not so familiar exactly in which stuations that words used); I think what you are seeking is "*Seni ne ilgilendirir ki..?*" (i.e. benim saçımı nasıl taradığım).


I think this is what I'm looking for, but is it commonly used? I want a phrase that is used colloquially.


----------



## Ramisadeh

PorFavorDama said:


> From what I've understood, you want to warn someone not to interrupt while you are speaking, right?
> If so, you can gently say "_Sözümü kesme lütfen._". (_See also: sözünü kesmek_)
> It would be better if you gave us some examples of what you really want to say in English though.


No it is not about inturruption during speaking, but thanks for teaching me that.


----------



## shafaq

Ramisadeh said:


> I think this is what I'm looking for, but is it commonly used? I want a phrase that is used colloquially.


That'is it... Quite common, formal&colloquial enough, warning, reminding, querying, strong enough but not biting...
A bit stronger, prohibitive and warning  version is 
"*Seni ilgilendirmez !*" (i.e. benim saçımı nasıl taradığım).
Also we have a more harsh, aggressive and biting version as 
"*Sana ne!!!*" (i.e. benim saçımı nasıl taradığım.)
مثل ما تقول/ـين "*ما لك انت"* و بصوت قاسى​


----------

